# *NEW* Nitecore MH10 Rechargeable 1000 Lumen Light



## Ryp (Jan 26, 2015)

http://nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=153#.VMXuwoFQ1Fs


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 26, 2015)

*Nitecore MH10*

found this on nitecore website: 

http://nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=153

Looks useful for someone out in field. I will be getting this one over EC20 just for use in office.


----------



## PhatPhil (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*

Nice find. Could be the perfect gift light with built in USB charging


----------



## kj2 (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*

Nice small light, with lot of features


----------



## MichaelW (Jan 26, 2015)

Longer than expected until step down. 5 minutes.


----------



## Outlander (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*

Very nice.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*

Merged - Norm

Already made a thread about this light: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...*-Nitecore-MH10-Rechargeable-1000-Lumen-Light


----------



## The Municipality (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*

This might sound like an odd question but - where do I buy this? Normally I just buy on eBay but there aren't any of these on there yet and I don't see anywhere on Nitecore's website to purchase anything.


----------



## The Municipality (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*

OK I didn't realize it was still in pre-order.


----------



## sob898 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*



The Municipality said:


> OK I didn't realize it was still in pre-order.



BatteryJunction.com shows their availability as "In Stock" but then in their description is says "Pre-Order Now"


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*

I have placed one pre-order, a friend of mine will be carrying it for me to India. Just need to know the chemistry of NL183 battery as I cannot find any info on the interweb.


----------



## The Municipality (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*

I pre-ordered one as well - they're saying they should have some in stock by Feb 13.

This light is 1,000lm and only cost $60, shouldn't this be in the budget category?


----------



## Zoroff (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*

A bunch of them are out on Amazon and eBay now. Guess deliveries got underway finally.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*

With all the problems with Nitecore's recent offerings I am surprised you guys are so gun ho to order one of these untested.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*



The Municipality said:


> This light is 1,000lm and only cost $60, shouldn't this be in the budget category?


eh WTF no!

It also says:

"maximum output of up to 1000 lumens"

Which means it probably has a turbo mode that direct drives the LED. Something you can easily get for under $10.

And lets not forget, for ANSI FL1 rating, it only needs to be making the claimed figure @ 30 seconds. You will not get 1000 lumens for 1h 15m. As ANSI FL1 runtime test measures runtime until it drops to 10% of it's original value @ 30 seconds.


----------



## The Municipality (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*



Tachead said:


> With all the problems with Nitecore's recent offerings I am surprised you guys are so gun ho to order one of these untested.



Problems like what?


----------



## dansciurus (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*



Chaitanya said:


> I have placed one pre-order, a friend of mine will be carrying it for me to India. Just need to know the chemistry of NL183 battery as I cannot find any info on the interweb.



The NL183 Battery is just nitecores branded 18650. 2300mah. It does seem to be a fatter, and longer 18650 than some others, but its just an 18650. Just found all the info via googlefu.


----------



## charlieplanb (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*

I'm sending the Nitecore MH10 back
1000 lumens,232 meters??Not a chance.
The best way I can describe it is,,,its about as bright as the a p12 with a bottle cap on for a diffuser 
I was useing Keeppower 3400.Should I have stuck with the stock 2300?

Heres something I thought was odd,,,
I ran it on high for 10 minutes without a stepdown,It got hot but not to hot to hold .
Its has a nice ultra-low mode


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*

no dont send it back its a very good light! Its Nitecores version of the UC35!


----------



## Ryp (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*



CelticCross74 said:


> no dont send it back its a very good light! Its Nitecores version of the UC35!



Actually, the Nitecore MH12 would be more of Nitecore's UC35: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...*-Nitecore-MH12-Rechargeable-1000-Lumen-Light


----------



## Johnfitzgerald777 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*



charlieplanb said:


> I'm sending the Nitecore MH10 back
> 1000 lumens,232 meters??Not a chance.
> The best way I can describe it is,,,its about as bright as the a p12 with a bottle cap on for a diffuser
> I was useing Keeppower 3400.Should I have stuck with the stock 2300?
> ...



I just ordered this. Is this flashlight a complete flop/dud? Where did you purchase yours from? Perhaps you were unlucky enough to get a faulty light.
You have me very worried as I need a good flashlight for a hike in under a month and was sitting on edge waiting for this.

Thanks.


----------



## Norm (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*

Off topic and disruptive posts have been deleted Norm


----------



## charlieplanb (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*

I'v printed out the return shipping label but I can delay returning it for a week .
I had the UC35 also(sent it back)
Johnfitzgerald777 
I'm SOOOO spoiled by VINH MODDED lights ,so don't go by my opinion ,
I just compare it to previous lights, AS OF NOW ,IMO I liked the P12 and UC40 better .That can change.
Now that I'm thinking about it I might just order the new P12 and compare the 2. As of now I compare it to the UC40
I do like the size , usb ,ultra low mode with the mH10


----------



## charlieplanb (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore MH10*

I just took some beam shot pictures with my phone (MH10 and UC40) ,when I get home I'll try to figure out how to post them??
If I cant maybe someone can post them for me????


----------



## davehutch (Feb 10, 2015)

That would be really useful. I'm just thinking about buying a new rechargeable and these are the two I've shortlisted so far.


----------



## smooth2o (Feb 10, 2015)

Got a notice today that my new MH10 has just shipped from Battery Junction. Should get it this week as I'm only a one or two states away.


----------



## Ryp (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## charlieplanb (Feb 11, 2015)

I dont have photo bucket or picaso.If you want pictures I can email them to you.


----------



## davehutch (Feb 12, 2015)

I've been speaking to Nitecore and they've told me the following:

After 5 minutes of 1000 lumens, the light steps down to an "intermediate" level of between 300-350 Lumens.
I asked how long this would run for and they've replied that, using the standard battery that comes with the light, by switching the light to 1000 lumens, the total runtime would be 1hr 15min. This includes 1hr 10min of the intermediate 300-350 lumen level.

The thing is, I like the control method for the light and also think the 1 lumen mode would be really useful but the 350 umen level really isn't a long enough run time, ,as I'd like to use this as a bike light.

If I were to buy the 3400mAh battery and use that instead, is it simple case of multiplying the increase in battery capacity to calculate the new runtime? i.e. they would all get a 47% increase?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes a 3400mah battery would greatly increase runtime. I dont know about 47% but it would be quite noticeable over the totally inadequate 2300mah cell they for some reason decided to package with this high powered light. I mean really....Im surprised this light even can attain turbo mode that 2300mah cell is so weak for this light. Note that the MH12 comes with Nitecores 3200mah cell. HMMMmmmmmm.....


----------



## tokyo (Feb 13, 2015)

the MH12 is pretty much the same as the MH10 right? Want to make sure a 3600mah 18650 will fit in the MH10


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 13, 2015)

The MH10, MH12 and P12 are all basically the same light give or take a tail switch here and mini USB charging there. They all have the same reflectors, drivers and emitters. I actually like the MH10 out of them all I like the idea of total control through the nice side switch alone but since I already have most of this class of light 2015 P12, UC35 etc. I just cannot justify buying another light that is the same size and output etc of the P12 I already have. That and the UC35 is the superior light between it and the MH12 even though the UC35 lacks the MH12's side switch functions so just cannot justify it for now as much as I like the idea of single switch control and built in charger....just bought the Sunwayman P25C so no more lights of this class for me for awhile....


----------



## davehutch (Feb 13, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Yes a 3400mah battery would greatly increase runtime. I dont know about 47% but it would be quite noticeable over the totally inadequate 2300mah cell they for some reason decided to package with this high powered light. I mean really....Im surprised this light even can attain turbo mode that 2300mah cell is so weak for this light. Note that the MH12 comes with Nitecores 3200mah cell. HMMMmmmmmm.....



Yes, that's interesting. Why are the runtimes quoted the same as the MH10 with a 2300mAh battery?


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 13, 2015)

davehutch said:


> Yes, that's interesting. Why are the runtimes quoted the same as the MH10 with a 2300mAh battery?


Most of the runtimes that nitecore quotes are with their 2600mAh Li-Ion cells. That 2300mAh cell will have shorter run times than that.


----------



## tokyo (Feb 13, 2015)

Any recommended 3400 batteries for this MH10 aside from Nitecore's own 3400mah?
I'm afraid to buy one that's too tall to fit (this is my first 18650 touch). Would the keeppower 3400mah protected cells fit in this?


----------



## Johnfitzgerald777 (Feb 13, 2015)

tokyo said:


> Any recommended 3400 batteries for this MH10 aside from Nitecore's own 3400mah?
> I'm afraid to buy one that's too tall to fit (this is my first 18650 touch). Would the keeppower 3400mah protected cells fit in this?



I bought 2 x 'Panasonic NCR18650B Protected rechargeable' batteries. My research showed them to be high quality batteries, however I'm not sure if they will fit in the MH 10... *fingers crossed*


----------



## charlieplanb (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes,thats what I was using 


tokyo said:


> Any recommended 3400 batteries for this MH10 aside from Nitecore's own 3400mah?
> I'm afraid to buy one that's too tall to fit (this is my first 18650 touch). Would the keeppower 3400mah protected cells fit in this?


----------



## tokyo (Feb 13, 2015)

thanks, 
it doesn't matter what USB charger I use right? I've got 1A chargers and 2,2.1A chargers. I'm guessing the light will only pull as much as it needs from the charger?

I wonder if the protected Panasonics will fit... these seem really cheap
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1141104


----------



## davehutch (Feb 14, 2015)

After a bit more research, it turns out that the runtimes quoted for the MH10 are with a 2600mAh battery, but only a 2300mAh battery is supplied with the unit.
Turbo mode drops to an "intermediate level" of 300-350 lumens (which is otherwise inaccessible) but total runtime with the supplied battery will only be 1.5hrs at that level! (according to the nice people at Nitecore).
The more I read, the less I trust them, so now my choice is between the Fenix UC40UE and the Thrunite TN12 (2014) as a bundle, with 2 x 3400mAh batteries and charger.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 14, 2015)

Get the TN12. Ive had the UC40UE since it came out but despite it being a true 1000 out the front lumen light with above average build quality the single side switch is awful. The switch is freaking tiny and flush with the body making it impossible to find in the dark. The built in USB charging system is for the proprietary 3400mah Fenix battery that is included only so you are stuck with it. Also, there is no pocket clip for the UC40UE which I just dont understand. I attached the included lanyard onto mine which kind of helps but still. Even if I dont utilize a lights pocket clip to actually clip it to my pocket a pocket clip serves many more purposes than that on an EDC light. The UC40UE is a "roller". With no pocket clip attached the UC40UE will just roll away when you lay it down most of the time. There are no anti roll elements designed into the body of the light.

For $50 what Thrunite gives you in the TN12 is nothing short of astonishing. The only real drawback to the TN12 is that it has the worst side switch in the class. TN12 side switch material is cheap plastic and has the least tactile feel in the class. The side switch still functions fine though and strobe is easy to access through it. TN12 can take 18650's, CR123's and RCR123's. Stay away from the 123 cells with the TN12 as they drive the light which is already driven to within an inch of its life even harder. Go to the reviews section of this forum and read Selfbuilts 2014 TN12 review it is extremely thorough and he explains the light and its function to the nTH degree.

Lastly, no...dont trust anything that comes out of Nitecore PR and marketing...at all. Good catch on how Nitecore includes their 2300mah cell with the MH10 yet the specs they have posted on their site are based on their 2600mah cell. Also notice that they claim to have used "2x Nitecore CR123 batteries (3v, 1700mah)" as well. Huh? Nitecore makes a 1700mah CR123?? If they are just going to make sh*t up, which they are notorious for, they could do a much better job at it. In the end I actually like the MH10. If I were to buy one I would of course inspect the hell out of it and stuff the highest mah 18650 cell I could in it and hope for the best. Still, why they give you their crappiest 18650 in the MH10 package is beyond me. Im thinking that Nitecore just has crates of these 2300mah cells just sitting in warehouses they need to get rid of. Good luck.


----------



## davehutch (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks very much. Bought the TN12 bundle with 2x3400mAh batteries. Looking forward to it


----------



## smooth2o (Feb 14, 2015)

tokyo said:


> Any recommended 3400 batteries for this MH10 aside from Nitecore's own 3400mah?
> I'm afraid to buy one that's too tall to fit (this is my first 18650 touch). Would the keeppower 3400mah protected cells fit in this?



Well, I have several of the Nitecore lights including the MH10 and the P12. I was using Keeppower protected 3400's in the lights (great battery) and now use Orbtronic protected 3400's because of the extra temperature regulation in those batteries. Both fit great.


----------



## tokyo (Feb 14, 2015)

Just ordered. Given that you can get the MH10 for $51 shipped, you can buy a 3400mah battery and pop it right in. The 2300mah isn't an issue. I just like the switch access and modes on the MH10 over the other two.


----------



## smooth2o (Feb 14, 2015)

davehutch said:


> Thanks very much. Bought the TN12 bundle with 2x3400mAh batteries. Looking forward to it



See Selfbuilt's separate evaluation of these similar lights: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?381869 in Post #2. He compares the Thrunite, Fenix and Nitecore. (not the MH10, that review was done way before the MH10 came out.)


----------



## tokyo (Feb 14, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Huh? Nitecore makes a 1700mah CR123?? If they are just going to make sh*t up, which they are notorious for, they could do a much better job at it. In the end I actually like the MH10.



Supposedly they actually do (at least it's the claimed capacity like the 1700 EagleTacs), you won't find them in the US though - for what reason I don't know.


----------



## smooth2o (Feb 14, 2015)

I just ran my MH10 on full power (it was bright) for 10 minutes while watching the wall. To be honest, I didn't see it switch down to a lower level, I think it's pretty hard to see, either that, or my attention span...... Remember, that a level only 1/2 as bright to the human eye needs to be 10X lower due to the logarithmic nature of the human eye. I know I didn't catch it changing b/c at 5 minutes, the head was too hot to hold and the body was pretty warm. At 10 minutes the head was very warm but I could hold it since the light apparently was on the lower level for the last 5 minutes. 

I did the test again, only this time, at about 5 minutes I switched the light off and on quickly to get the light to the 1000 lumen level again to reset the timer. The head of the light remained hot the entire 10 minutes, too hot to hold, but it didn't feel much hotter than at the 5 minute mark. I guess that shows the light has good temperature regulation through radiation via the fins, etc.

Ran the test again and this time I measured the temperature of the head of the light. At the 5 minute mark the temperature was 136F degrees. Then, I switched the light off and on again to reset the timer and went to the 1000 lumen mode. At the 10 minute mark the temperature was 152F degrees. At that point, the body of the light was uncomfortable to hold and the head of the light was again too hot to hold. Of course, this was inside, so outside the light would be a lot cooler.

All these lights in this class are driving the LED pretty hard in the 1000 lumen setting. While nice, it's probably not the mode most used although it's great to show off the light (which I do use the 1000 lumen level for). I doubt that, except for this test, I've run the 1000 lumen level over a couple of minutes. The way I see it, I could care less about the dropdown in intensity. If I want to reset the light I just turn it off and on again. Anyway, that's not what drives me to Nitecore (or any other light aside from a vn light... which I don't have). What drives me to Nitecore is that I'm a gadget freak and like things like their voltage readouts, and the SOS, Strobe and Beacon features that most other lights don't have. I also look for end cap lockout (wouldn't buy a light without that) and the smallest size I can get, hence don't like clickys. Another great feature I look for is the "moonlight" mode of about 1 lumen which is supposedly what you'd see on a full moon night. I've been camping in the woods with a full moon and it's unbelievably bright out.

Then, I look for a light that follows the eye sensitivity. From the 1 lumen level 10X is 10 lumens, another 10X is 100 lumens and another 10X is 1000 lumens. I think that's ideal.... each level is about 2X the brightness.

Another measure I use is also as unscientific. I measure lumen-hours by multiplying the middle lumens by the time they run to see how efficient the light is. You can't do that for the high end obviously, and you can't do that for the low end as the energy used in running the light is high compared to the energy use for the 1 lumen level. But one think I do like is over 500 hours on 1 lumen. 20-30 lumen end ranges can't do that and I'd hate to be at the top of the mountain with no power at all. Which would never happen due to the other lights and the spare batteries, but.....you never know.

Talk about small, I also have the EC21 that I'm using for EDC. THAT light is different in that it's only 1/2 the lumens of the MH10 but throws just as far due to the concentrated hot spot.


----------



## charlieplanb (Feb 14, 2015)

I like the UC40UE but I agree with Celtic Cross,The switch is an Absolute PITA, and its a roller.
Mine is dedomed and I like the beam. Iv been using it until I find a replacement for the P-12 since that stopped working.
I'v tried the UC35,MH10 I was goinfg to give the TN12 a shot but if that switch is worse then the UC40 ,,,why bother.
I might just end up going back for another P-12


----------



## smooth2o (Feb 16, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Get the TN12. Ive had the UC40UE since it came out but despite it being a true 1000 out the front lumen light with above average build quality the single side switch is awful. The switch is freaking tiny and flush with the body making it impossible to find in the dark. The built in USB charging system is for the proprietary 3400mah Fenix battery that is included only so you are stuck with it. Also, there is no pocket clip for the UC40UE which I just dont understand. I attached the included lanyard onto mine which kind of helps but still. Even if I dont utilize a lights pocket clip to actually clip it to my pocket a pocket clip serves many more purposes than that on an EDC light. The UC40UE is a "roller". With no pocket clip attached the UC40UE will just roll away when you lay it down most of the time. There are no anti roll elements designed into the body of the light.
> 
> For $50 what Thrunite gives you in the TN12 is nothing short of astonishing. The only real drawback to the TN12 is that it has the worst side switch in the class. TN12 side switch material is cheap plastic and has the least tactile feel in the class. The side switch still functions fine though and strobe is easy to access through it. TN12 can take 18650's, CR123's and RCR123's. Stay away from the 123 cells with the TN12 as they drive the light which is already driven to within an inch of its life even harder. Go to the reviews section of this forum and read Selfbuilts 2014 TN12 review it is extremely thorough and he explains the light and its function to the nTH degree.
> 
> Lastly, no...dont trust anything that comes out of Nitecore PR and marketing...at all. Good catch on how Nitecore includes their 2300mah cell with the MH10 yet the specs they have posted on their site are based on their 2600mah cell. Also notice that they claim to have used "2x Nitecore CR123 batteries (3v, 1700mah)" as well. Huh? Nitecore makes a 1700mah CR123?? If they are just going to make sh*t up, which they are notorious for, they could do a much better job at it. In the end I actually like the MH10. If I were to buy one I would of course inspect the hell out of it and stuff the highest mah 18650 cell I could in it and hope for the best. Still, why they give you their crappiest 18650 in the MH10 package is beyond me. Im thinking that Nitecore just has crates of these 2300mah cells just sitting in warehouses they need to get rid of. Good luck.



Not sure where you (and others) come up with this stuff. I suppose it's because you are a Fenix fan and Nitecore started advertising ca. 1000 lumen lights way before most others did. I think people took on the attitude of "How can they outdo Fenix?". If you look closely, Nitecore has been on a rampage to produce some pretty nifty innovations in the market. For one, their patented voltage measuring technique is amazing, another is that they include strobe, beacon and SOS modes and I bet soon flashing ones (they have done that in their red leds like the EC21). That, and they make some of the smallest most powerful lights around. I haven't seen anything wrong with their builds either. Also, although you claim OTF Fenix lumens, there's nothing in Fenix's advertising to say that. Both companies adhere to the standards through their advertising and I would be willing to bet that there's little "cheating" on either companies' part. It's a marketing race and it's good for consumers like us. Glad to see the competition, but let's keep the bad mouthing to a minimum unless there's ultimate proof. And, by that, I mean lets not quibble about some reviewer's lumen output when a 10X output results in a 2X visual. Unless you get into the cheap Chinese lights, there's little specmanship here, it's mostly about features and capabilities.

I'll give you an example of what to look for. Take the Olight M2X-UT Javelo. Now there's an innovation! Let's just sit back and see when the others market a de-domed thrower like that!


----------



## tokyo (Feb 17, 2015)

So I got mine today and I plugged it in like 7 hours ago but the blue light is still lit...

Nvm, I feel really dumb. The tail cap wasn't screwed in tight so it wasn't actually charging.


----------



## tokyo (Feb 23, 2015)

Does one blink every 2 seconds mean that it's below 50%? It only does that when I have the on the normal low/med/high but not the moonlgiht mode.


----------



## smooth2o (Feb 23, 2015)

_Here is what is says in the manual:__

Power Tips_
1. When the light is on, the power indicator will blink once every two seconds whenpower level drops to 50%; the power indicator will blink quickly when power level islow.

If you are seeing two blinks every 2 seconds, it doesn't look like that's documented. You'd have to ask Nitecore. My MH10 does not do that.


----------



## tokyo (Feb 23, 2015)

sorry, I meant 1 blink every two seconds, but it doesn't do it on the moonlight mode


----------



## smooth2o (Feb 23, 2015)

OK, well then that is the warning for the 50% charge level. The reason it doesn't do it on the moonlight mode is that the voltage sag on moonlight is very low as a result of the low current required for that mode. At the higher modes, more current is required and the battery sags more and must go just below the trip level. At the moonlight mode, the battery voltage is above the trip level for the 50% warning. As you use the light more such that the battery level is below the trip level even in the moonlight mode, the light will also flash in that mode.


----------



## BruPri (Mar 20, 2015)

Just received mine today so some initial thoughts. Amazing high mode! Not so great is the side switch which tends to activate when put into a Bianci belt holder. My other gripe is that it's near impossible to differentiate between the rubber switch and the rubber USB cover on the opposite side so I removed the USB cover, (I doubt I would ever charge the battery in the light anyway) A clicky tailcap would be nicer. The holder that comes with it is looser and doesn't have an issue triggering the side switch but it uses Velcro, the bane of my existence- a snap or magnetic clasp would be better.


----------



## The Municipality (Apr 2, 2015)

BruPri said:


> (I doubt I would ever charge the battery in the light anyway)



Then why did you buy it? Amazing that so many people are completely ignoring the main aspect of this light - the USB recharge function. Why else would you get this specific light? And then proceed to criticize it? Why didn't you just get a version without the recharge function? Unbelievable.

But anyways, I just finally got a chance to play with mine and I love it. Unlike the Tube, this light still functions while on charge - that means that if it happens to die on you, say while you're working on your car in the middle of the night in a closed gas station parking lot, you can just plug it in and keep right on going. Such a great feature they're pioneering here, I'm completely sold on these things.


----------



## Trevilux (Jun 4, 2015)

Some pics and some graphs about Nitecore MH10:




























Here MH10 and MH10 with white and Red filter Nitecore 25.4 mm:

















LUX TO 1 METER and Runtime with batttery 2300 mA:












In detail, first minutes (step at 5 minutes), :






You can see here complete spanish review: http://luxlinternas.blogspot.com.es/search/label/Nitecore MH10


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jun 4, 2015)

BruPri said:


> My other gripe is that it's near impossible to differentiate between the rubber switch and the rubber USB cover on the opposite side so I removed the USB cover, (I doubt I would ever charge the battery in the light anyway). A clicky tailcap would be nicer.



Dump the charger. Add a tailcap clicky. Keep everything else as is. 

This is a perfect description of the the Nitecore P12 (2015 version). Check with your vendor. It may not be too late for you exchange one for the other.


----------



## 5CardBLAZE (Jun 23, 2015)

smooth2o said:


> Talk about small, I also have the EC21 that I'm using for EDC. THAT light is different in that it's only 1/2 the lumens of the MH10 but throws just as far due to the concentrated hot spot.



I want a slightly longer EC21. (longer than 108mm) 
_Can_ an EC21 HEAD be leggo'ed onto the MH10 [or EC20] BODY and end up being a longer EC21 (but much shorter than an MH10's 130mm [or EC20's 128mm] ??? 

*smooth2*, could you try swapping your MH10 and EC21 head & bodies to confirm if they _can_ be swapped ?? I am hoping for arround 115mm or there-abouts with EC21 goodies on tap as Every Day Carry in horizontal holster.


----------

